# Membership question



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2017)

Just got an email that my TUG membership expires soon. Do I have any credit for reviews or anything else (just being a general PITA comes to mind). Thanks!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2017)

just reply to the renewal email and tell us you want to extend with review credits!  (note it should mention this in the renewal email itself)


----------

